# CSV datein auslesen und dann damit arbeiten.\Java/



## King_Justus (21. September 2016)

Hallo ich möchte momentan ein Art Banken Programm schreiben.
Ich habe schon zur Registrierung alles fertig.
Und das wird auch alles in eine CSV datei geschrieben.
jz möchte ich jedoch die Datein auswerten und damit arbeiten.
Sagen wir es gibt 30 Konten und eins davon gehört z.B. Peter Pan
sein Pin ist 5555 und ja er hat ein Konto möchte sich jz damit anmelden und die Konto informationen von ihm sind in einer csv gespeichert. Ich möchte jz egal wer sich anmeldet ob peter pan oder Spongebob das sie nur ihren namen angeben er dann weiß ach ja das ist peter pan jz fragen wir mal seinen Pin ab. Und wenn er richtig ist kommen die Konto informationen. Und wenn es Falsch ist wirst du aus dem Programm "Rausgeworfen".


```
package test;

import java.io.*;
import java.time.LocalDateTime;
import java.util.Scanner;

import static java.lang.System.out;

/**
* Created by jwaechter on 20.09.2016.
*/
public class Kontostand {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
        Kontostand k = new Kontostand();
        KontoInfo i = k.regestrieren();
     //   Kontozugriff z = k.anmelden();
        out.println(i);
        writeToFile(i);

    }


    private KontoInfo regestrieren(){
        KontoInfo kontoInfo = new KontoInfo();
        Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
        System.out.println("Bitte schreibe nicht mit umlauten!");
        out.println("Ihr Vorname: ");
        kontoInfo.setVorname(s.next());
        out.println("Ihr Nachname: ");
        kontoInfo.setNachname(s.next());
        out.println("Kontostand: ");
        kontoInfo.setSaldo(s.nextInt());
        out.println("Setze ein Pin:");
        kontoInfo.setPin(s.nextInt());
        return kontoInfo;

    }


    /*private Kontozugriff anmelden(){
        Kontozugriff kontozugriff = new Kontozugriff();


        return kontozugriff;
    }
*/

    private static void writeToFile(KontoInfo ki) throws IOException {
        FileWriter fw = new FileWriter("Bank.csv", true);
        BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(fw);


      //   bw.write("Nachname" +   "  ");
      //   bw.write("Vorname" +    "  ");
     //    bw.write("Kontostand" + "  ");
     //    bw.write("Pin");
     //    bw.newLine();
         bw.newLine();
         bw.append(ki.getNachname()+   "  ");
         bw.append(ki.getVorname() +   "");
         bw.append("  "+ki.getSaldo()+ "");
         bw.append("  "+ki.getPin() +  "");
         bw.append("  "+ LocalDateTime.now());

        //bw.append(ki.toString());
        //bw.newLine();

        bw.close();

        System.out.println("");
        System.out.println("");
        System.out.println("Sie haben ihr Konto erfolgreich am " + LocalDateTime.now()+" erstellt.");
        System.out.println("");
        System.out.println("");


    }




       // writeToFile(vorname, nachname, kontostand);


    }
```

Hier ist der code den ich bis jz in einer Klasse habe.... 
Danke schonmal..


----------



## King_Justus (21. September 2016)

Hier ist die csv datei wo ich es auslesen möchte.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2016)

Moin,

hast Du auch eine konkrete Frage dazu? 

Kommen Fehler? 
Wenn JA, welche?
Funktioniert etwas nicht?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## King_Justus (21. September 2016)

. Ich habe ja schon eine Klasse wie du siehst wo ich mich regestriere (ist noch nicht komplett fertig aber sie funktioniert) und ich möchte halt eine 2 klasse erstellen wo ich die Daten aus der Datei benutze und ich sozusagen ein login erstelle. Ich habe mich ja schon registriert. Und jz möchte ich mit den Daten mit denen ich mich registriert habe anmelden aber auch nur wenn ich den korekten namen eingebe und den korrekten pin. Könnt ihr mir dabei zufällig helfen ich habe gerade einen black out.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2016)

King_Justus hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ja schon eine Klasse wie du siehst wo ich mich regestriere (ist noch nicht komplett fertig aber sie funktioniert) und ich möchte halt eine 2 klasse erstellen wo ich die Daten aus der Datei benutze und ich sozusagen ein login erstelle. Ich habe mich ja schon registriert. Und jz möchte ich mit den Daten mit denen ich mich registriert habe anmelden aber auch nur wenn ich den korekten namen eingebe und den korrekten pin. Könnt ihr mir dabei zufällig helfen ich habe gerade einen black out.


Würdest bitte Zeichensetzung etc. (was ist 'jz' ??) beachten? :-]
Da bekommt man lesen ja Augenkrebs .... 

_>> Könnt ihr mir dabei zufällig helfen ich habe gerade einen black out_
hmm, eine _*konkrete*_ Frage sehe ich noch immer nicht !!
Was genau ist denn nun Dein Problem?

Fertigen Code wirst Du hier kaum bekommen ...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## King_Justus (21. September 2016)

Okay. Das Problem ist das ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe wie ich meine nächste Klasse machen soll.
Ich möchte gerne ein Anmeldungsverfahren einbringen(Wenn man dass so schreiben kann).
Ich habe schon die Registrierung und wie ich bereits sagte werden diese Daten in ein csv datei reingepackt.
Ich möchte jetzt gerne eine Klasse haben wo ich die Informationen aus der csv datei auswerten kann.
Und ich Bitte um Hilfe.
Ich möchte wohl gerne halt das in der konsole erst gefragt wird:

Wie ist dein Vorname:
Wie ist dein Nachname:
Wie ist dein Pin:

Und das er dann direkt weiß wenn ich das dann alles richtig eingegeben habe dass das mein Konto ist und ich dann erfahre wie
mein Kontostand ist wann mein Konto erzeugt wurde.
Das ist jetzt mein Problem und ich bitte um Hilfe.
Ich weiß halt nicht wirklich wie ich das angehen soll.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich jz etwas besser ausgedrückt...


----------



## HonniCilest (22. September 2016)

Hier ein kleines Beispiel zum Consolenbasiertem Login:
http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0120__Development/Consolebasedlogin.htm

Im Beispiel werden die Daten ausgegeben, in deinem Fall musst du sie vergleichen (aus deiner csv einlesen?!) und ggf. neu anfordern.


----------

